# S&W buys TC



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Here is an interesting bit:

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?id=2701445

lg_mouth


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm still disappointed about this. I was hoping TC would never sell out. They were an employee owned company, but I guess they know whats best for them in the long run


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Well if they were employee owned then those employees got about $100 million. I'm pretty sure they aren't disappointed.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sure they are happy, but it seems as if the Emp Owned company is a thing of the past. I remember when TC had the large fire that hit them HARD about 14 years ago. I remember reps telling me that lots of folks worked around the clock in different shifts on their own dime.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

That big fire was what caused them to stop putting out TCR barrels because all the machinery was burned up and they didnt want to invest to replace it, really hurt the TCR owners(I was one of them) but it brought us the Encore a little sooner I guess, hope there customer service doesnt suffer, the couple times I have had to deal with them they have been A+.


----------

